# this walked in the door onto my lap today



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Love the 250 GTO


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

RjAFX said:


> Love the 250 GTO


Yeah Ditto ! Turq Chappy would be great if the Roll bar and Exhaust were there. Replacing those rear wheels and tires would be cinch. Nice score Honda


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Great find Honda especially the Ferrari and the Mangusta Mongoose! :thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

nice score Darrel:thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

41-willys said:


> nice score Darrel:thumbsup:


Ditto, "D" :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Darrell; 

Is the Ferrari body cut? If not, I'm interested. GREAT score, I really dig the box!

Tom


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

An injection molded replica of the Chaparral roll bar is available from H.O. Reproductions. Not cheap at $5, but if you figure in the time that it would take to make your own the price looks a little better.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Very nice Darrell. It's great when those opportunities present themselves. Even if it's only once in awhile.

Randy.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

the mangusta and the chap look like they have cut wheelwells. And since all four have wide rear tires all four may be cut.


----------

